# Thinking about getting a British Shorthair



## Jake86 (Feb 15, 2016)

We are thinking about possibly getting a British Shorthair. Are British Shorthairs jumpers? Do yours jump onto the kitchen countertops, tables? How bad is the shedding?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't say BS are big jumpers, compared to Cornish Rex or Abyssinians or Siamese.
Although I haven't owned a BS, I did have Manx for many years, and tho they could jump onto a kitchen countertop and tables, they were pretty well behaved. They seemed to like to please me than get shouted at. BS have very dense, plush coats, and I expect they have the usual spring and fall coat drop that's governed by the amount of daylight as most cats do and my Manx certainly did. During those times of coat drop, it best to groom the cat daily to get most of the loose hairs out rather than on your clothes or furniture.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine can jump - way beyond the level of a counter. It is not unusual to find them on top of units, wardrobes and goodness knows what else. Around here, where most cats are British shorthairs, it is not unusual to see the having reached a roof (obviously in stages).


----------

